# Help-carbon issue with feeding plants.



## Tomo (17 Aug 2014)

Hi, setting up a new low maintenance tank with a heavily planted area in one corner-just sticking with low light plants: amazon sword, assorted crypts, Vallis etc, into a substrate of Ada Malayan soil for a good nutrient base. The rest of the tank has sand, and no co2 injection. Do I need to add any other liguid fertilisers, like easycarbo or profito? Or will the soil be enough? Also, will I need take out the carbon in the filter if dosing any liquid ferts? If the carbon removes nasties in the water column surely it would remove the liquid ferts? Pointless then using liquid ferts. Sorry for all the different questions, just want to get it right before adding fish. Thanks

Edit: Threads of same title merged.


----------



## James O (17 Aug 2014)

No issues with filter carbon and liquid ferts.  Many do just that. 

Btw if you add easycarbo you're tank is no longer lotech and the plants will want more light to make use of it.


----------



## Vazkez (17 Aug 2014)

Hello there,

if you go low tech (low ligth and no CO2) you can still add fert. You will not dose so much and so often. 
Yes active carbon removes fert from water as well however you can just add more or remove it from your filter.  Some people on this forum think that active carbon is the best media.

Vazz


----------



## Tomo (17 Aug 2014)

Still don't understand why Carbon is the best media if it removes liquid ferts seems pointless unless your removing medication or trying to remove the tannins from bogwood think I'll remove it so I can add profito or something to help my plants is it best to dose weekly with water change all at once or a little daily?


----------



## Tomo (17 Aug 2014)

So you think carbon doesn't remove liquid ferts? I'll forget easycarbo then because I'm only using a 9watt led light from interpet but it does give a nice bright clean light I'll use profito what's the best dose ,with weekly water change all at once ? or a little daily?


----------



## James O (18 Aug 2014)

I use excel myself and just follow the instructions.  No muss no fuss


----------



## GHNelson (18 Aug 2014)

ProFito does not contain nitrate or phosphate.
hoggie


----------



## Vazkez (18 Aug 2014)

It's all depends on how much light you provide and if you want to use CO2. As a low tech tank you will probably dose once or twice in a week.

Look to EI natural / low tech.

Vazz


----------

